

Facebook Brings Facial Recognition to Photo Tagging - db42
http://mashable.com/2010/12/15/facebook-photo-tag-suggestions/

======
DupDetector
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011002> \- cnet.com - no comments

